# Cable Retainer for Outdoor use



## SanTai (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a kind of unsolved problem of cable care:

I work a lot outdoors and using twisted and shielded cables. The mic and dmx kind. Our cables are placed on all kinds of surfaces such as grass, sand, gravel, etc. In all kinds of weather.

When the shows over and you coil your cable, what do you use to retain it(if the cable is used in this kind of environment)?

My thoughts:
I have seen this kind of straps: http://www.biltema.se/ProductImages/34/medium/34-270_m.jpg
sewn at the end on cables. However for outdoor use... It gets pulled through grass and then the lock is full of grass or sand or dirt. Same problem with a Velcro.


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 2, 2011)

A piece of tie line works well.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 2, 2011)

I buy these. Cheap and very effective. Amazon.com: Velcro Reusable Self-Gripping Cable Ties, 0.5 Inches x 8 Inches Long, Black, 100 Ties per Pack (91140): Office Products

The tie isn't secured to the cable, it's only used after I coil my cables so it doesn't matter it the cable gets dragged through the grass.


----------



## venuetech (Oct 2, 2011)

If you dont like velcro you might try bungie ball ties.
commonly used to hold tarp onto tent frames


or make your own with a toggle instead of a ball.


----------



## NHSTechCrew (Oct 2, 2011)

I would go with regular tie line. I haven't had any problems with it getting dirtier then the actual cable.

Another option is a cable clamp
Cable Clamp® Store


-Patrick


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 2, 2011)

Tieline is best. It doesn't matter if it is a 25ft mic cable or a 100 ft 4/0.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 3, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Tieline is best. It doesn't matter if it is a 25ft mic cable or a 100 ft 4/0.


 
Many rental companies I've worked with use Rip-ties, which are essentially a beefier, longer lasting version of the velcro ties linked above. They are attached to a cable permanently with a zip tie, and have a smooth area perfect for writing on cable type and length with a Sharpie. While my theatre roots have given me a special fondness for using tie line for everything, I do like rip-ties. 

As for 100' of 4/0, I'd rather it have a sash cord for it's tie, as I've seen tie line break in such an application.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 3, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Many rental companies I've worked with use Rip-ties, which are essentially a beefier, longer lasting version of the velcro ties linked above. They are attached to a cable permanently with a zip tie, and have a smooth area perfect for writing on cable type and length with a Sharpie. While my theatre roots have given me a special fondness for using tie line for everything, I do like rip-ties.
> 
> As for 100' of 4/0, I'd rather it have a sash cord for it's tie, as I've seen tie line break in such an application.


I have never used rip-ties but it sounds interesting. I have used sash cord and it is fine but I have found many hands suck at tying it, don't know why, but you will find many coming out of cases either untied or very loose. With tieline I cut them longer for big cable so they can wrap several times before it ties.


----------



## Footer (Oct 3, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I have never used rip-ties but it sounds interesting. I have used sash cord and it is fine but I have found many hands suck at tying it, don't know why, but you will find many coming out of cases either untied or very loose. With tieline I cut them longer for big cable so they can wrap several times before it ties.


 
I've never been a fan of that. If for whatever reason you need to remove the tie, your stuck. There is also this option that you can later take a hose to: McMaster-Carr

Is all your gear coming back to the shop, getting cleaned and checked, the put back in stock or you just throwing it in a trunk and off to the next gig? 

If you are checking it/cleaning it, then there is a better option.... do away with ties altogether. After a cable is tested and cleaned, throw a rap or two of e-tape on it. After the gig, coil the cable, tie a quick overhand knot with the cable to keep coiled and toss it in the trunk. With this system you always know what cables have been used and which ones you know work. This is overkill for a system that is always indoors. However, outdoors it is not a bad way to operate. You spend more time in the shop but more time is saved on site where it actually matters. I good person with a decent towel can move through a cable every minute or two.


----------



## SanTai (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

With a tie line, do you mean a piece or string that is attached to the cable near the end and you then just tie a knot around the cable when its coiled?

The reason I am not a fan of having velcro attached to the cable is when the hooked side is full of grass and the loop side full with mud it is ruined.

We work non-profit and are all volenteers. So when not needed we do not want to come back the next day too clean the cables. We only clean them a few times a year or if they are in special need of cleaning.

Has anyone used double-sided velcro for cable retaining, like you would e-tape, except you try to save it instead of throwing it away?


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 3, 2011)

SanTai said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> With a tie line, do you mean a piece or string that is attached to the cable near the end and you then just tie a knot around the cable when its coiled?
> 
> ...


I attach the string to male end of the cable. Nothing more frustrating than getting it wrapped and no way to retain it. As far as the E tape idea, it is a good one but a pain on a big show. What we generally do is tie everything and E tape anything that is broken. The gear I work with sometimes goes back to the warehouse, sometimes on to the next show.


----------



## emac (Oct 3, 2011)

Personally I wrap all my cables with tie line. Yes it's sometimes a pain to tie but in the end the versatility and cost make it worth it for me. 

Now I really hate e taping cable because it's somewhat of a pain to get off cables and then you have a bunch of e tape trash that is a pain to clean up. With tie line; if it comes off the cable then it's much easier to collect pull through a belt loop for safe keeping and then during load out reuse.

But again just personal preference


----------



## venuetech (Oct 3, 2011)

Tieline is a strong cord or string about 3mm diameter. You would likely want something suitable for the outdoors


----------



## thesigma (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the Rip-Ties, we never had a problem using them outdoors, but then again I tend to walk along the cable when I coil it up (over under style), rather than dragging the cable to me. never had a problem collecting debris in them that way. also you can get them big enough to put around a 300' 26pin CCU cable and it'll hold it. Always hated wrangling that monster though......fiber anyone>?


----------



## 65535 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you're worried about your trickline ends fraying you can also use a drop of superglue, I personally prefer waxed trick line for all my cable wraps. If you don't tie it to the cable it's not hard to keep a bunch of short lengths with you.


----------

